# Moderator Moderation!



## Annieone23 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all! I am a HUGE GBATemp fan. I may not post much, but I lurk like crazy. On here _every_ day, reading all the threads, for years now. Hope I don't offend anyone (too much) by posting this but... the moderator Guild McCommunist is a troll with a capital T. People are entitled to their opinion, just like I am to this one, but when it comes to her/his posts they are 90% of the time hate-mongering, member-bashing, and insipid anti-Nintendo posts.

People with all opinions, be it those who feel Nintendo has lost themselves amongst the crowd and those who adore Nintendo to this day or even the screwball Sony fanboy or Microsoft diehard, are welcome at GBAtemp. That much is agreed upon. Yet to claim that GBAtemp is not primarily a Nintendo-centric website, whose very roots arose out of (illegal) GBA rom sharing, would be ludicrous. That is also certain.

So everybody agrees this is a pro-Nintendo website, which aims to allow for civil fanboy's from other teams. So why do we have such an outspoken and ornery member of GBAtemp moderating important sections of the forum? It is one thing to have an opinion, but Guild McCommunist not only often inserts her/his opinion forcibly and unwarrantably into conversations, but said opinion touts an anti-Nintendo rhetoric. I feel like some potential discussion should be had, both behind closed doors and out in the forum as to Guild McCommunist's importance and affect within the community.

Putting aside his/her seemingly anti-Nintendo sentiments, his/her delivery of those opinions is imho detrimental to the community as a whole. Even if you think s/he is in the right, you cannot approve of the way she disregards and insults fellow forum users for their pro-Nintendo beliefs. Normally this would just constitute simple forum trolling, but I believe in this instance it goes beyond that. Guild is a forum moderator, s/he has a designated title, logo, and all the powers her/his status confer to him/her. S/he is a representative of GBAtemp. His/her opinions reflect upon GBAtemp, in a good or bad way. If other forum members see that the leaders of the site have such vitriolic opinions, than they will assume that is what this forum wants. People who love and adore Nintendo, who will camp out all night for the Wii U and salivate over the thought of a new LoZ, will be recalcitrant to post. People who see this forum bullying as par-the-course on GBAtemp and anti-Nintendo sentiments as approved of will be more encouraged to post. This not only creates, in my opinion, a more harmful environment but also changes GBAtemps dynamic. GBAtemp is always growing it seems, and always embracing new members/consoles/companies, but I don't think anyone of the old members wants to see this haven of Nintendo gaming and console discussion turn away from the company and products they love. Lets embrace the new, but not dilute our past! Guild is a harmful weed within the overall GBAtemp landscape, a troll whose bullying grows stronger and unfortunately legitimate due to his/her status on this site.

I understand that forum moderation is not only a thankless job, but an unpaid one at that. A job with potentially countless hours of work, and little to no reward. I understand that and I appreciate all the effort that goes into keeping GBAtemp humming. Thank you all!

That does not mean though that I will keep quiet about my opinion, or that I should. Just because Guild is a volunteer does not afford him/her the right to be abusive. No matter how passive-aggressive said abuse it. I want GBAtemp to grow, to flourish, and to always remain the bastion of questionable but knowledgeable Nintendo gaming that it has been and should continue to be. If this website dilutes too much, what would differentiate it from the countless other bland gaming blogs/forums out there? That hasn't happened yet, and probably won't happen, but it is still important food for thought as this site moves forward.

I don't particularly know what should ultimately be done about Guild's actions. I personally would not be remiss if I never saw him/her again on this forum, but that could be just me. I do think that, if they stay here as a moderator, Guild's outspoken nature should be curtailed. Maybe s/he is a great behind the scenes moderator, I don't know. But do we need an emissary of GBAtemp being on the frontlines with our members and insulting/bashing said members? I hardly think so. It not only lessens my opinion of Guild to see such actions, but my opinion of GBAtemp as a whole. Why would they not only allow this to continue, but seemingly reward it with important GBAtemp powers/status?

Ultimately, I think Guild is just downright rude, and seemingly oppressive of other members opinions. Especially pro-Nintendo opinions, on a website founded because of Nintendo and about Nintendo Co. and its products.

Hopefully this reaches the right audience, and hopefully I don't get too much flak for this. I love GBAtemp, very dearly. Note how I did not mention any specific examples by the way, and in fact I have never even commented to Guild or possibly even in the same thread as him/her afaik. This post was not born out of revenge or anything like that, it was born out of continued and annoyed disgust at his/her actions.

If I am correct I do not need to cite examples in this case. Maybe I am wrong, but I believe that this is not the first time Guild's actions have been brought to the moderators/sites attention. Frequent visitors to this site know what I am talking about, and I don't think I am at all alone with my opinion here. That being said, what must it take for action to be taken? How many complaints?

Does Guild's usefulness outstrip his/her polarizing and aggressive personality?

Annieone23
A concerned lurker/member.

EDIT: Guild isn't a mod, but a reporter. My point didn't relate to Moderation abuse, just the seeming approval of his/her actions as a member of the staff, no matter how minor. As far as the average user is concerned the GBAtemp hierarchy is a tad messy, not that it matters if it works.

Also feel free to disagree, I won't take it personally, nor should I. I just wanted to throw in my publicly discussable two cents, wanted or not.


----------



## Costello (Nov 7, 2012)

> Guild is a forum moderator


 
I did not read entirely because I feel I had to post this before anything: FYI* Guild McCommunist is not a moderator*.
He is "reporter" so he basically writes news for our community. I like the work he does, the portal is updated daily thanks to him and I am immensely grateful to him for that.

Now if he's acting like a troll or god knows what, that's his opinion and it doesn't reflect that of the site as a whole (as long as he doesnt splatter it all over our homepage). Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild is an augmentative angry shit but he's _our _augmentative angry shit.

Plus if he pisses Costello off, than Costello will get him kneecapped. So Guild knows his boundaries.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 7, 2012)

First of all, you are basing your whole diatribe off of one misconstrued opinion. That GBAtemp is a nintendo-centric website.

GBAtemp's name is based in tradition alone. Anything pro-nintendo is expressed by the members, not necessarily the Staff team. We cater to ALL gamers. Sony, Microsoft, AND Nintendo, and even retro gamers.

Guild can come on a bit strong sometimes, and the Staff team are well aware of him and his behavior. 

However, it would be wise to contact a member of the Staff team directly in PM instead of calling someone out like this. Disrespect does not deserve disrespect in kind.


----------



## Annieone23 (Nov 7, 2012)

Well you cannot blame me for finding the site hierarchy a tad bit confusing. And, I hardly expected this to be greeted with rip-roaring applause and a GBAtemp holiday named after me, but I still felt like getting it off my chest.

Reporter or Moderator, the distinction doesn't really matter. My complaint with his/her status was merely the fact that any appointed GBAtemp community role adds a certain level of approval to their actions. As far as I was concerned I had never really witnessed any admin level abuse, just mainly verbal trolling. It all boils down to me disapproving of him/her being considered a hardcore troll by a lot/some of the community while also being an active part of the staff. Maybe staff was an overall better term.

That being said Costello, thanks for taking the time to acknowledge this and like I said.. I lurk a lot more than I post so whatever the outcome it won't really affect me too much, even if it fosters ill will towards me. I just had to say it. I was tired of checking USN and seeing other members, with opinions I share, getting torn apart, even passive-aggressively in a pretty unprofessional manner.

EDIT: Eh, we could debate about this being or not being/considering itself a Nintendo-centric website, but when it seems like the majority of this website is about Nintendo related things I feel pretty safe in my conclusion there. Name or not, most gaming discussion is related to Nintendo hardware.

Also as for calling people out, this is the Site Suggestions area, and this is my site suggestion. I am quite certain staff have been contacted about Guild before, and therefore I felt a more public appeal may be more fitting. Besides, what do I PM about? "Guild's attitude bothers me. Boo hoo." Nah, I would rather just put the public fear of God in Guild and hope she/he just chills out as a user. That's my endgame.

DOUBLEDIT: Also regardless of pro-Nintendo or anti-Nintendo; retro, old, new, Sony, Xbox, whatever the opinion people should be able to post it. I should be able to say "The weather is nice." without Guild responding like "The weather fucking sucks fool. Get a grip!" We could instead both say "The weather is nice" and "I think the weather is bad." without starting a heated argument. Too much negativity!


----------



## djgarf (Nov 7, 2012)

i havent seen any of the so called offensive material but i can guarantee you it cant be no worse than wot i was like when i was one of the head moderators here lol
running a site like this isnt exactly easy at times and sometimes you need someone who will not take shit and when summet needs doing it gets done


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Not to sound like i'm crashing something but you can ignore him. I mean I did and on the new GBATemp you can ignore any member (I hope it stays that way cause reading his drivel just annoys me) and to be honest the second I did that browsing and reading stuff on the Temp has gotten better for me without all that Asian bashing he does so if you ignore him on v4 it won't even show his posts which is pretty awesome.


----------



## Annieone23 (Nov 7, 2012)

It felt good to say this, it was really starting to bore into the back of my skull. Now that my peace is said, I'll kiss this up to God and just hope the intention of my post is understood. No real malice, just wanting a more peaceful environment for all. Hope nobody is irreparably offended by my posts.

Overall GBAtemp does an *amazing* job, and even this is only a slight, _recurring_, annoyance. Not that my 50 page rant would lead you believe that  That's all I got to say folks!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey! I like Guild as a staff, he's the very reason why my location says "with the Thunderjuggling Cugglecats!" once, i talked to him using the shoutbox and I completely forgot our conversation. Came back to the shoutbox only to find my talk of the Thunderjuggling Cugglecats was funny to all the staff team! Along with Raulpica and p1ngpong, Guild deserves a place in my list of favorite staff members. (I also cannot forget, Vulpes has the best name!) But anyway, if you really don't like Guild, ignore him! As for me, I dunno what the temp would be like without him!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 7, 2012)

Well this did not turn out half as amusing as last time this happened
http://gbatemp.net/threads/why-cant-i-ignore-staff-members.333253/

Re ignore settings. Might want to get that changed- reporters still sometimes have to issue directions for threads and having them on ignore could lead to you getting in trouble for no good reason, will have to file that as a bug report.

As for anti anything I do not see it in anything other than the occasional jest/use of sarcasm- the only anti anything most site staff are is anti idiot and anti bad bad practices (which extends to anti bad games).


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> Re ignore settings. Might want to get that changed- reporters still sometimes have to issue directions for threads and having them on ignore could lead to you getting in trouble for no good reason, will have to file that as a bug report.


Please don't. Ignoring him actually made reading threads more enjoyable and with less trolling and less of the same bashing like posts that he usually makes. I usually find if anything important needs to be said its the mods would do it anyway.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 7, 2012)

who the fuck is guild mccommunist?


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't exactly agree that this is a pro-Nintendo web. Maybe it USED to be, I dunno... But right now I find it pretty much all-balanced.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 7, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> who the fuck is guild mccommunist?


Someone very misunderstood.

The people here who don't like him overreact way too much and have severe mental problems if they need to use the "ignore" thing on him.


----------



## xist (Nov 7, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> who the fuck is guild mccommunist?


 
Who is Guild McCommunist? He's supposed to be a Reporter. Some say his father was a Nintendo Zealot. Nobody believed he was real. Nobody ever saw him or knew anybody that ever worked directly for him, but to hear Costello tell it, anybody could have worked for McCommunist. You never knew. That was his power.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Someone very misunderstood.
> 
> The people here who don't like him overreact way too much and have severe mental problems if they need to use the "ignore" thing on him.


Lol so the whole Asian, Japan, Korean hate is a big misunderstanding?

Yea troll harder, mate cause its idiotic to bash someone who is Asian for liking Asian stuff.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

Staff isn't a ticket to be an asshole without repercussion, but unfortunately a lot of people treat it that way.  Guild is yet another member of staff making blatant attacks and trying to use the EoF (and sub-discussions) to hide them.

Nowadays the attacks have to be more veiled, it's not like before, where _supervisors_ would blatantly post things like this right in the forums... 





			
				lilsypha said:
			
		

> Furries are disgusting, and GBAtemp has accumulated far too many of them. They need to frequent communities that are more accepting, because it's ridiculous we should have to see it here.
> 
> I'm with ya, out with the fucking furries.


(Her original post was removed, it used to be at the top of page 2, but you can see Mucus quoted it.)  Nowadays the attacks have to be more veiled, and I'd link you to a few examples (just one yesterday with Guild, in fact), but the staff are doing a much better job of cleaning up after each other nowadays...

Back to guild, the fact that a lot of his arguments and posts literally have to get removed by staff (entire arguments wiped out of threads) shows his behavior isn't entirely correct.  I PMed Retro after this and he confirmed that Guild's constant trolling is well-known by the staff.

A lot of staff do get (or have gotten) away with attacks because they're staff (Lily, Urza, Guild), and it's well-known I'm not fond of it.  I, for one, vote that staff have warn meters and obey most of the rules users have to obey as well.  In my time here I've seen WAY too many members of staff getting away with way too many personal attacks and troll threads (most often hiding them under the guise of an EoF thread, like the linked example).


EDIT: "Most of the rules" being that there's going to be obvious exceptions since staff have additional powers and responsibilities that clash with the rules normal members like me need to follow, my main concern is staff trolling.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 7, 2012)

Annieone23 said:


> Well you cannot blame me for finding the site hierarchy a tad bit confusing. *We have a whole thread explainging it. But youve probably already read it, cause youre a total lurker.* And, I hardly expected this to be greeted with rip-roaring applause and a GBAtemp holiday named after me, but I still felt like getting it off my chest.
> 
> Reporter or Moderator, the distinction doesn't really matter. *Actually it does.*
> Also as for calling people out, this is the Site Suggestions area, and this is my site suggestion. I am quite certain staff have been contacted about Guild before, and therefore I felt a more public appeal may be more fitting. Besides, what do I PM about? "Guild's attitude bothers me. Boo hoo." Nah, I would rather just put the public fear of God in Guild and hope she/he just chills out as a user. That's my endgame. *Thats not going to happen, so you can join the corner of people who cry about not being able to ignore McGuildy.*
> ...


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> *Do you know about our demographic and the people we pander to? They are mostly 12 to 15. Do 12 to 15 year olds talk kindly about the weather*?


Of course they don't because being borderline racist bashing anything that doesn't fit into their own little world is much more fun than having a civil conversations.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 7, 2012)

What fun is a staff member who's completely blank?
Dudes a reporter, its his role to throw his opinion in gaming related discussion 
Coloured name or not, everyone has the right to express their opinion freely as long as its not personally offensive.
Guilds passion is his charm and what makes him Guild. Its more that people see when he has nintendo related discussions more than any posts. He has sooo many posts, yet everyone only sees the nin-sony arguement ones. its quite funny.


----------



## Annieone23 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all! I am a HUGE GBATemp fan. I may not post much, but I lurk like crazy. On here _every_ day, reading all the threads, for years now. Hope I don't offend anyone (too much) by posting this but... the moderator Guild McCommunist is a troll with a capital T. People are entitled to their opinion, just like I am to this one, but when it comes to her/his posts they are 90% of the time hate-mongering, member-bashing, and insipid anti-Nintendo posts.

People with all opinions, be it those who feel Nintendo has lost themselves amongst the crowd and those who adore Nintendo to this day or even the screwball Sony fanboy or Microsoft diehard, are welcome at GBAtemp. That much is agreed upon. Yet to claim that GBAtemp is not primarily a Nintendo-centric website, whose very roots arose out of (illegal) GBA rom sharing, would be ludicrous. That is also certain.

So everybody agrees this is a pro-Nintendo website, which aims to allow for civil fanboy's from other teams. So why do we have such an outspoken and ornery member of GBAtemp moderating important sections of the forum? It is one thing to have an opinion, but Guild McCommunist not only often inserts her/his opinion forcibly and unwarrantably into conversations, but said opinion touts an anti-Nintendo rhetoric. I feel like some potential discussion should be had, both behind closed doors and out in the forum as to Guild McCommunist's importance and affect within the community.

Putting aside his/her seemingly anti-Nintendo sentiments, his/her delivery of those opinions is imho detrimental to the community as a whole. Even if you think s/he is in the right, you cannot approve of the way she disregards and insults fellow forum users for their pro-Nintendo beliefs. Normally this would just constitute simple forum trolling, but I believe in this instance it goes beyond that. Guild is a forum moderator, s/he has a designated title, logo, and all the powers her/his status confer to him/her. S/he is a representative of GBAtemp. His/her opinions reflect upon GBAtemp, in a good or bad way. If other forum members see that the leaders of the site have such vitriolic opinions, than they will assume that is what this forum wants. People who love and adore Nintendo, who will camp out all night for the Wii U and salivate over the thought of a new LoZ, will be recalcitrant to post. People who see this forum bullying as par-the-course on GBAtemp and anti-Nintendo sentiments as approved of will be more encouraged to post. This not only creates, in my opinion, a more harmful environment but also changes GBAtemps dynamic. GBAtemp is always growing it seems, and always embracing new members/consoles/companies, but I don't think anyone of the old members wants to see this haven of Nintendo gaming and console discussion turn away from the company and products they love. Lets embrace the new, but not dilute our past! Guild is a harmful weed within the overall GBAtemp landscape, a troll whose bullying grows stronger and unfortunately legitimate due to his/her status on this site.

I understand that forum moderation is not only a thankless job, but an unpaid one at that. A job with potentially countless hours of work, and little to no reward. I understand that and I appreciate all the effort that goes into keeping GBAtemp humming. Thank you all!

That does not mean though that I will keep quiet about my opinion, or that I should. Just because Guild is a volunteer does not afford him/her the right to be abusive. No matter how passive-aggressive said abuse it. I want GBAtemp to grow, to flourish, and to always remain the bastion of questionable but knowledgeable Nintendo gaming that it has been and should continue to be. If this website dilutes too much, what would differentiate it from the countless other bland gaming blogs/forums out there? That hasn't happened yet, and probably won't happen, but it is still important food for thought as this site moves forward.

I don't particularly know what should ultimately be done about Guild's actions. I personally would not be remiss if I never saw him/her again on this forum, but that could be just me. I do think that, if they stay here as a moderator, Guild's outspoken nature should be curtailed. Maybe s/he is a great behind the scenes moderator, I don't know. But do we need an emissary of GBAtemp being on the frontlines with our members and insulting/bashing said members? I hardly think so. It not only lessens my opinion of Guild to see such actions, but my opinion of GBAtemp as a whole. Why would they not only allow this to continue, but seemingly reward it with important GBAtemp powers/status?

Ultimately, I think Guild is just downright rude, and seemingly oppressive of other members opinions. Especially pro-Nintendo opinions, on a website founded because of Nintendo and about Nintendo Co. and its products.

Hopefully this reaches the right audience, and hopefully I don't get too much flak for this. I love GBAtemp, very dearly. Note how I did not mention any specific examples by the way, and in fact I have never even commented to Guild or possibly even in the same thread as him/her afaik. This post was not born out of revenge or anything like that, it was born out of continued and annoyed disgust at his/her actions.

If I am correct I do not need to cite examples in this case. Maybe I am wrong, but I believe that this is not the first time Guild's actions have been brought to the moderators/sites attention. Frequent visitors to this site know what I am talking about, and I don't think I am at all alone with my opinion here. That being said, what must it take for action to be taken? How many complaints?

Does Guild's usefulness outstrip his/her polarizing and aggressive personality?

Annieone23
A concerned lurker/member.

EDIT: Guild isn't a mod, but a reporter. My point didn't relate to Moderation abuse, just the seeming approval of his/her actions as a member of the staff, no matter how minor. As far as the average user is concerned the GBAtemp hierarchy is a tad messy, not that it matters if it works.

Also feel free to disagree, I won't take it personally, nor should I. I just wanted to throw in my publicly discussable two cents, wanted or not.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

If you get butthurt over me saying "Nintendo is for kids lol" when I'm quite clearly joking (as those who get my humor obviously see) then it's your own fault. It's video games, I'm not calling you a racial slur.

And don't turn this into another goddamn "FURRIES ARE PROSECUTED" thread because quite honestly no one gives a single shit.


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If you get butthurt over me saying "Nintendo is for kids lol" when I'm quite clearly joking (as those who get my humor obviously see) then it's your own fault. It's video games, I'm not calling you a racial slur.
> 
> And don't turn this into another goddamn "FURRIES ARE PROSECUTED" thread because quite honestly no one gives a single shit.


 
You mean persecuted right?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> You mean persecuted right?


 
A little bit of both.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> What fun is a staff member who's completely blank?
> Dudes a reporter, its his role to throw his opinion in gaming related discussion
> Coloured name or not, everyone has the right to express their opinion freely as long as its not personally offensive.
> Guilds passion is his charm and what makes him Guild. Its more that people see when he has nintendo related discussions more than any posts. He has sooo many posts, yet everyone only sees the nin-sony arguement ones. its quite funny.


People can express their opinions all they want, no one is stopping them and alot of people here do in a normal civil manner but when it comes to just plain trolling and bashing for the "fun" of it outside of the EoF then thats just being an ass and is no longer about expressing opinions.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> People can express their opinions all they want, no one is stopping them and alot of people here do in a normal civil manner but when it comes to just plain trolling and bashing for the "fun" of it outside of the EoF then thats just being an ass and is no longer about expressing opinions.


 
By the way if you think I'm spewing "anti-Asian drivel" on this forum then you can honestly go fuck off. I rarely become so strong worded as I am about to be right now but you can call me a Sony fanboy, Nintendo hater, ass troll, whatever, but you cross the goddamn line when you call me racist.


----------



## Coto (Nov 7, 2012)

If you see guys like him it'd be healthier to just ignore them. Maybe they're "like that because of his/her attitude/optinions rulz" but that is different from bashing, trolling, or even further psychological bashing. But this is just internet, so ignore guys like this.

Thank god there are other staff people much more polite and that's ALWAYS welcome. (ie: raulpica). Be polite, when you have to, guys.


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2012)

Coto said:


> If you see guys like him it'd be healthier to just ignore them. Maybe they're "like that because of his/her attitude/optinions rulz" but that is different from bashing, trolling, or even further psychological bashing. But this is just internet, so ignore guys like this.
> 
> Thank god there are other staff people much more polite and that's ALWAYS welcome. (ie: raulpica). Be polite, when you have to, guys.


 
In the case of raul, he's too welcoming, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> People can express their opinions all they want, no one is stopping them and alot of people here do in a normal civil manner but when it comes to just plain trolling and bashing for the "fun" of it outside of the EoF then thats just being an ass and is no longer about expressing opinions.


mmm. I see your point. I just think sometimes its hard to express your opinion without sounding like an ass to some. I have that problem all the time. Can't please everyone, but yes there is a line we all cross when we realize what we are doing may be ass-worthy. And when I cross that line, I make amends. For some, its getting to the line before they can amend it.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If you get butthurt over me saying "Nintendo is for kids lol" when I'm quite clearly joking (as those who get my humor obviously see) then it's your own fault. It's video games, I'm not calling you a racial slur.


Jokes about nintendo and sony get thrown around in good humor all the time, but users like you sometimes go too far under the guise of doing that (the "Virgincraft" thread being an obvious attack).



Guild McCommunist said:


> And don't turn this into another goddamn "FURRIES ARE PROSECUTED" thread because quite honestly no one gives a single shit.


I was using that link as a rare example of staff behavior that hadn't been completely wiped yet... and seeing as you were trolling furry stuff just yesterday (the mentioned incident TwinRetro took care of), it _was_ rather on-topic to your behavior.


EDIT: BBcode fixed.
EDIT2: BBcode fixed again, the forum software stuck another tag in there when I screwed up the first time... and another example listed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Additionally if people really see my behavior as "approved by the staff" then lets remember we unbanned Valwin who got banned across multiple accounts for trolling. If the staff "allowing" my behavior is suddenly a bridge too far then you're looking at the wrong fucking bridges.


----------



## Coto (Nov 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> In the case of raul, he's too welcoming, if you know what I mean.


But that's miles better than crushin someone else's opinion because it's different. That's kinda .. uhh retrograde, there are other ways.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Coto said:


> If you see guys like him it'd be healthier to just ignore them. Maybe they're "like that because of his/her attitude/optinions rulz" but that is different from bashing, trolling, or even further psychological bashing. But this is just internet, so ignore guys like this.
> 
> Thank god there are other staff people much more polite and that's ALWAYS welcome. (ie: raulpica). Be polite, when you have to, guys.


I'm sure that those who bring this up do ignore these people. I do but I think its because its possible soon you can't ignore them because they're "staff" and they use that title to be able to troll, bash etc others in full knowledge that they won't be able to ignore it.



Black-Ice said:


> mmm. I see your point. I just think sometimes its hard to express your opinion without sounding like an ass to some. I have that problem all the time. Can't please everyone, but yes there is a line we all cross when we realize what we are doing may be ass-worthy. And when I cross that line, I make amends. For some, its getting to the line before they can amend it.


I understand that its difficult but i'm sure we all know where the line is and try very hard to not cross it in the first place and when we do its unintentional and we have all been there but the problem isn't people crossing by mistake and making amends later or doing their best to not cross it but crossing on purpose and then saying that "your opinion is shit" or similar stuff, its because I don't troll that its hard to think of examples. 

I'm not directing this at you personally, just thought I let you know.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> I understand that its difficult but i'm sure we all know where the line is and try very hard to not cross it in the first place and when we do its unintentional and we have all been there but the problem isn't people crossing by mistake and making amends later or doing their best to not cross it but crossing on purpose and then saying that "your opinion is shit" or similar stuff, its because I don't troll that its hard to think of examples.
> 
> I'm not directing this at you personally, just thought I let you know.


Seems fair, and I'll end here.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Seems fair, and I'll end here.


Also sorry if it sounds like i'm arguing, my phrasing might also be a bit off since i'm replying to several topics at once.


----------



## VinvinMario (Nov 7, 2012)

All I ever see on USN is _people_ bashing _people_. That and GOTC used to be my favourite section of the GBAtemp.

This is my post after weeks. That says it all. The forums don't interest me anymore. I just login here to find any news on hacking consoles/handhelds in general. Leech and leave.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Also sorry if it sounds like i'm arguing, my phrasing might also be a bit off since i'm replying to several topics at once.


No probs I know that feel.
By the way, someone mentioned warn bars in this thread. Do we still have those or will they bring them back? o.O


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> No probs I know that feel.
> By the way, someone mentioned warn bars in this thread. Do we still have those or will they bring them back? o.O


I think they're gonna be back...otherwise i'll go suggest it.


----------



## Issac (Nov 7, 2012)

djgarf said:


> i havent seen any of the so called offensive material but i can guarantee you it cant be no worse than wot i was like when i was one of the head moderators here lol
> running a site like this isnt exactly easy at times and sometimes you need someone who will not take shit and when summet needs doing it gets done


You mean like.. Luse, Ruth and Puck the Joker?  I kinda miss them...


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 7, 2012)

I personally love the guy. Trust me, I deal with more shit from some of the people who complain about him than I do him, and I am notably not exempt from his shit.

The report button is right down there v and we read every one of 'em.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> In the case of raul, he's too welcoming, if you know what I mean.


But... I did that only because you said that you loved me


----------



## Annieone23 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all! I am a HUGE GBATemp fan. I may not post much, but I lurk like crazy. On here _every_ day, reading all the threads, for years now. Hope I don't offend anyone (too much) by posting this but... the moderator Guild McCommunist is a troll with a capital T. People are entitled to their opinion, just like I am to this one, but when it comes to her/his posts they are 90% of the time hate-mongering, member-bashing, and insipid anti-Nintendo posts.

People with all opinions, be it those who feel Nintendo has lost themselves amongst the crowd and those who adore Nintendo to this day or even the screwball Sony fanboy or Microsoft diehard, are welcome at GBAtemp. That much is agreed upon. Yet to claim that GBAtemp is not primarily a Nintendo-centric website, whose very roots arose out of (illegal) GBA rom sharing, would be ludicrous. That is also certain.

So everybody agrees this is a pro-Nintendo website, which aims to allow for civil fanboy's from other teams. So why do we have such an outspoken and ornery member of GBAtemp moderating important sections of the forum? It is one thing to have an opinion, but Guild McCommunist not only often inserts her/his opinion forcibly and unwarrantably into conversations, but said opinion touts an anti-Nintendo rhetoric. I feel like some potential discussion should be had, both behind closed doors and out in the forum as to Guild McCommunist's importance and affect within the community.

Putting aside his/her seemingly anti-Nintendo sentiments, his/her delivery of those opinions is imho detrimental to the community as a whole. Even if you think s/he is in the right, you cannot approve of the way she disregards and insults fellow forum users for their pro-Nintendo beliefs. Normally this would just constitute simple forum trolling, but I believe in this instance it goes beyond that. Guild is a forum moderator, s/he has a designated title, logo, and all the powers her/his status confer to him/her. S/he is a representative of GBAtemp. His/her opinions reflect upon GBAtemp, in a good or bad way. If other forum members see that the leaders of the site have such vitriolic opinions, than they will assume that is what this forum wants. People who love and adore Nintendo, who will camp out all night for the Wii U and salivate over the thought of a new LoZ, will be recalcitrant to post. People who see this forum bullying as par-the-course on GBAtemp and anti-Nintendo sentiments as approved of will be more encouraged to post. This not only creates, in my opinion, a more harmful environment but also changes GBAtemps dynamic. GBAtemp is always growing it seems, and always embracing new members/consoles/companies, but I don't think anyone of the old members wants to see this haven of Nintendo gaming and console discussion turn away from the company and products they love. Lets embrace the new, but not dilute our past! Guild is a harmful weed within the overall GBAtemp landscape, a troll whose bullying grows stronger and unfortunately legitimate due to his/her status on this site.

I understand that forum moderation is not only a thankless job, but an unpaid one at that. A job with potentially countless hours of work, and little to no reward. I understand that and I appreciate all the effort that goes into keeping GBAtemp humming. Thank you all!

That does not mean though that I will keep quiet about my opinion, or that I should. Just because Guild is a volunteer does not afford him/her the right to be abusive. No matter how passive-aggressive said abuse it. I want GBAtemp to grow, to flourish, and to always remain the bastion of questionable but knowledgeable Nintendo gaming that it has been and should continue to be. If this website dilutes too much, what would differentiate it from the countless other bland gaming blogs/forums out there? That hasn't happened yet, and probably won't happen, but it is still important food for thought as this site moves forward.

I don't particularly know what should ultimately be done about Guild's actions. I personally would not be remiss if I never saw him/her again on this forum, but that could be just me. I do think that, if they stay here as a moderator, Guild's outspoken nature should be curtailed. Maybe s/he is a great behind the scenes moderator, I don't know. But do we need an emissary of GBAtemp being on the frontlines with our members and insulting/bashing said members? I hardly think so. It not only lessens my opinion of Guild to see such actions, but my opinion of GBAtemp as a whole. Why would they not only allow this to continue, but seemingly reward it with important GBAtemp powers/status?

Ultimately, I think Guild is just downright rude, and seemingly oppressive of other members opinions. Especially pro-Nintendo opinions, on a website founded because of Nintendo and about Nintendo Co. and its products.

Hopefully this reaches the right audience, and hopefully I don't get too much flak for this. I love GBAtemp, very dearly. Note how I did not mention any specific examples by the way, and in fact I have never even commented to Guild or possibly even in the same thread as him/her afaik. This post was not born out of revenge or anything like that, it was born out of continued and annoyed disgust at his/her actions.

If I am correct I do not need to cite examples in this case. Maybe I am wrong, but I believe that this is not the first time Guild's actions have been brought to the moderators/sites attention. Frequent visitors to this site know what I am talking about, and I don't think I am at all alone with my opinion here. That being said, what must it take for action to be taken? How many complaints?

Does Guild's usefulness outstrip his/her polarizing and aggressive personality?

Annieone23
A concerned lurker/member.

EDIT: Guild isn't a mod, but a reporter. My point didn't relate to Moderation abuse, just the seeming approval of his/her actions as a member of the staff, no matter how minor. As far as the average user is concerned the GBAtemp hierarchy is a tad messy, not that it matters if it works.

Also feel free to disagree, I won't take it personally, nor should I. I just wanted to throw in my publicly discussable two cents, wanted or not.


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2012)

raulpica said:


> But... I did that only because you said that you loved me


 
That was schlong...


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> I personally love the guy. Trust me, I deal with more shit from some of the people who complain about him than I do him, and I am notably not exempt from his shit.
> 
> The report button is right down there v and we read every one of 'em.


The concern is the lack of action _beyond post removal_.  He's still running in the forums doing the shit, so obviously action is not being taken.

As a normal example, let's say a user posts a ROM link and gets a verbal warning.  They ignore it and post again and get a warn.  Once more and a ban.  We see this all the time (doubly so in pokemon flood times).

Yet how many times have Guilds posts needed to be moderated, yet he's still running around trolling?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> The concern is the lack of action _beyond post removal_. He's still running in the forums doing the shit, so obviously action is not being taken.
> 
> As a normal example, let's say a user posts a ROM link and gets a verbal warning. They ignore it and post again and get a warn. Once more and a ban. We see this all the time (doubly so in pokemon flood times).
> 
> Yet how many times have Guilds posts needed to be moderated, yet he's still running around trolling?


 
Not as much as you'd think?

There's a difference between a post getting reports for being anti-Nintendo or whatever and a post being genuinely offensive. I'm not stupid, I know I post stuff that's genuinely offensive from time to time and it gets removed and I get a sternly worded message from a moderator. I take those messages quite seriously.

I'm not running around the forums calling people retards, morons, cunts, faggots, whatever, I make a jab here and there about video games and people get offended. They're video games, deal with it.

Honestly you personally seem to get upset without clearly seeing the humor. Like the "Virgincraft" thread. I wasn't gearing it as some anti-Minecraft hate thing, it's fucking Minecraft. I think it's a shitty game but who gives a single fuck. I thought the video was funny due to how bad it was and posted it. It could have been about any video game and I'd have posted the same thing. Also it's the goddamn EoF. You literally went out of your way to get offended by it.

I criticize people's hobbies and poke fun at them. I don't see anything wrong with that. I get railed on here CONSTANTLY but I really don't care.  I realize I do onto others what has been done to me and I accept it both ways. If you're getting offended because I poked fun at a video game you like, a TV show you watch, or the art you like, you need to get your priorities straight. If I'm caught criticizing someone based on their sexuality, gender, race, ethnicity, or disability, then I deserve whatever punishment comes. But if people are really getting offended over hobbies then people need to get their priorities straight.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> The concern is the lack of action _beyond post removal_. He's still running in the forums doing the shit, so obviously action is not being taken.
> 
> As a normal example, let's say a user posts a ROM link and gets a verbal warning. They ignore it and post again and get a warn. Once more and a ban. We see this all the time (doubly so in pokemon flood times).
> 
> Yet how many times have Guilds posts needed to be moderated, yet he's still running around trolling?


With all due respect, you're not behind the scenes, and what's obvious to you is only obvious from your perspective. Of course, you're welcome to keep arguing about it despite that.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, I dunno about Guild's behaviour towards other people's opinions, but he was one of the reasons I got a PSP. So to me he is just a "PSP is awesome" guy.
Btw, your old avatar was better Guild.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

I have not read the OP yet, but I can already tell this is going to be my favorite thread of the day.  I only hope it doesn't get deleted before I can make my way through it...


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

If your posts are getting removed, _it's because your behavior in the posts is unacceptable_.  That should be a clear enough sign that you go over the line.

If you actually paid attention to verbal warnings, you wouldn't continue.  You do, which shows you don't heed the warnings, and I feel you need to be officially punished so you don't continue.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 7, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> I personally love the guy. Trust me, I deal with more shit from some of the people who complain about him than I do him, and I am notably not exempt from his shit.
> 
> The report button is right down there v and *we read every one of 'em*.


Oops you guys must surely hate me now... LOL

O__o


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 7, 2012)

to be honest.... the Temp is divided in two places:
1. Were you can talk about: hacking, emulation, homebrew, flashcarts, retro gaming and that stuff. With staff members that contribute on a daily basis to that things (like Cyan, etc).
2. A place were people: discuss current gaming (aka "3DS sucks", "Vita sucks"), troll, joke and have fun pissing off people. With staff members that contribute on a daily basis to that things (like Guild, etc).

We have to be fair to the guy, he's not worse that the place he usually posts. Like VinvinMario have said, _"All I ever see on USN is people bashing people"._ Some parts of the temp turned into a constant flame war, hate fest. So I guess you have the perfect staff for that kind of places.

Thank god there are still parts of the Temp were you can talk without entering a "Sony vs Nintendo" war every 2 seconds.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> If your posts are getting removed, _it's because your behavior in the posts is unacceptable_. That should be a clear enough sign that you go over the line.
> 
> If you actually paid attention to verbal warnings, you wouldn't continue. You do, which shows you don't heed the warnings, and I feel you need to be officially punished so you don't continue.


 
mthrnite and others know what crossing the line is. Everyone gets a post removal at some point, hardly all of them are worthy of a ban or anything past that.

With all due respect, to reiterate what mthrnite has said, you are not staff. Neither am I, but what you think is not important in this matter. The only opinions noteworthy in this matter are those of the staff. If there's an issue, it'll be dealt with by mthrnite or one of the many staffers.

As I said before, I'm not outright insulting anyone, I make a few jabs and that's been deemed acceptable. If you want to go to a Nazi police state forum I suggest GameFaqs.

EDIT: And for those who think that my current position on GBAtemp is "rewarding me" for my behavior, it's not in the sense you are believing it. I got my position for doing my job. I post news here, I post it rather well too if I may say so myself. You can disagree with me, ignore me, whatever, but I do the job that was given to me and it's certainly not a "reward" for being a "troll", more of a "reward" for doing the job appointed to me.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

I've had posts removed as well (and not just when I was part of a conversation that got snipped), and I generally listen and drop the subject or stop posting the way I was.  In addition I'll often just tell a user they shouldn't do something instead of reporting them if it's something minor or one-time, as it saves them from a possible warn, and gives less trouble to the staff (one possible less report they have to deal with), 'cause I don't believe one-time actions really reflect a person either.

However the concern here is not just one or two of your posts, it's the fact that you continue to do this over and over.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 7, 2012)

Sometimes I feel like i'm the only sane person around here. Sure Guild can be a bit of a dick from time to to but so can everyone else. You don't need to take offence to it, just ignore it and report it if you feel that strongly against it. As for general behavior, gbatemp has truckloads of sarcasm, some people take it too far sure but most of the time its in good spirits. 

Don't like someone? Ignore them. Find something someone said particularly offensive? Report the post and trust the staff to take appropriate action.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> I've had posts removed as well (and not just when I was part of a conversation that got snipped), and I generally listen and drop the subject or stop posting the way I was. In addition I'll often just tell a user they shouldn't do something instead of reporting them if it's something minor or one-time, as it saves them from a possible warn, and gives less trouble to the staff (one possible less report they have to deal with), 'cause I don't believe one-time actions really reflect a person either.
> 
> However the concern here is not just one or two of your posts, it's the fact that you continue to do this over and over.


 
You're acting like at least 50% of my posts end in removal. That is not the case at all.

Quite honestly I'm not going to listen to your shit when I don't respect your opinion at all and your opinion in this case has zero weighing on my fate. I'll respect the opinions of those who determine my position and my membership to this site, not yours. You can complain about it but I won't give a single fuck and I think (if I'm understanding mthr's post in a slightly more crude manner) the staff don't give a fuck either.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> A little bit of both.


 
I don't think it's legal in my state...


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> With all due respect, you're not behind the scenes, and what's obvious to you is only obvious from your perspective. Of course, you're welcome to keep arguing about it despite that.


Missed this post earlier, my bad.

I don't have to look behind the scenes to know _the results_.  Who cares if the manufacturing process for one pan over another is _supposed_ to be stronger when it breaks first anyways?  I don't doubt that he gets a talking to every so often, what I'm pointing out is that _it's not changing shit_, so obviously stronger actions need to be taken.

It's not like I hate the guy (I even bought him one of the indie bundles lately), but his trolling and attacks are out of hand.



Guild McCommunist said:


> and I think (if I'm understanding mthr's post in a slightly more crude manner) the staff don't give a fuck either.


That's one of my concerns here.  If the staff doesn't give a shit about other staff members constantly trolling, then something is wrong here, and staff positions need to be re-thought.

Obviously if reporting trolling took care of the issue, then this thread wouldn't exist.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2012)

If you can't discern hyperbole and jokes when they're made incredibly obvious, that is on you, not Guild.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 7, 2012)

I give a shit.

edit: I also give a fuck.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Obviously if reporting trolling took care of the issue, then this thread wouldn't exist.


 
Just because one member got his jimmies rustled because I say a few things about Nintendo doesn't constitute that there's a site-wide issue or that the staff here are secretly giving me doggy treats for mauling members like a goddamn attack dog. Staff know what's right and wrong on GBAtemp, that's why they're staff. If you did the same, you'd be staff. Blunt but honest.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

If I were emigre, I'd be disappointed that this thread isn't about me...


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild goes overboard sometimes, but he's not a bad guy overall. Though he does enjoy a little too much, shitting on threads about things he has absolutely no interest in. Which is kind of annoying.
But who the hell am I to talk, i'm not exactly nice either.

There are far worse Bradxz members out there that are still around, I don't really see any reason to specifically pick on Guild.

Oh and I feel obligated to say, I laugh every time Guild is mentioned as being 'staff' just because he just has a reporter title.


----------



## Annieone23 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all! I am a HUGE GBATemp fan. I may not post much, but I lurk like crazy. On here _every_ day, reading all the threads, for years now. Hope I don't offend anyone (too much) by posting this but... the moderator Guild McCommunist is a troll with a capital T. People are entitled to their opinion, just like I am to this one, but when it comes to her/his posts they are 90% of the time hate-mongering, member-bashing, and insipid anti-Nintendo posts.

People with all opinions, be it those who feel Nintendo has lost themselves amongst the crowd and those who adore Nintendo to this day or even the screwball Sony fanboy or Microsoft diehard, are welcome at GBAtemp. That much is agreed upon. Yet to claim that GBAtemp is not primarily a Nintendo-centric website, whose very roots arose out of (illegal) GBA rom sharing, would be ludicrous. That is also certain.

So everybody agrees this is a pro-Nintendo website, which aims to allow for civil fanboy's from other teams. So why do we have such an outspoken and ornery member of GBAtemp moderating important sections of the forum? It is one thing to have an opinion, but Guild McCommunist not only often inserts her/his opinion forcibly and unwarrantably into conversations, but said opinion touts an anti-Nintendo rhetoric. I feel like some potential discussion should be had, both behind closed doors and out in the forum as to Guild McCommunist's importance and affect within the community.

Putting aside his/her seemingly anti-Nintendo sentiments, his/her delivery of those opinions is imho detrimental to the community as a whole. Even if you think s/he is in the right, you cannot approve of the way she disregards and insults fellow forum users for their pro-Nintendo beliefs. Normally this would just constitute simple forum trolling, but I believe in this instance it goes beyond that. Guild is a forum moderator, s/he has a designated title, logo, and all the powers her/his status confer to him/her. S/he is a representative of GBAtemp. His/her opinions reflect upon GBAtemp, in a good or bad way. If other forum members see that the leaders of the site have such vitriolic opinions, than they will assume that is what this forum wants. People who love and adore Nintendo, who will camp out all night for the Wii U and salivate over the thought of a new LoZ, will be recalcitrant to post. People who see this forum bullying as par-the-course on GBAtemp and anti-Nintendo sentiments as approved of will be more encouraged to post. This not only creates, in my opinion, a more harmful environment but also changes GBAtemps dynamic. GBAtemp is always growing it seems, and always embracing new members/consoles/companies, but I don't think anyone of the old members wants to see this haven of Nintendo gaming and console discussion turn away from the company and products they love. Lets embrace the new, but not dilute our past! Guild is a harmful weed within the overall GBAtemp landscape, a troll whose bullying grows stronger and unfortunately legitimate due to his/her status on this site.

I understand that forum moderation is not only a thankless job, but an unpaid one at that. A job with potentially countless hours of work, and little to no reward. I understand that and I appreciate all the effort that goes into keeping GBAtemp humming. Thank you all!

That does not mean though that I will keep quiet about my opinion, or that I should. Just because Guild is a volunteer does not afford him/her the right to be abusive. No matter how passive-aggressive said abuse it. I want GBAtemp to grow, to flourish, and to always remain the bastion of questionable but knowledgeable Nintendo gaming that it has been and should continue to be. If this website dilutes too much, what would differentiate it from the countless other bland gaming blogs/forums out there? That hasn't happened yet, and probably won't happen, but it is still important food for thought as this site moves forward.

I don't particularly know what should ultimately be done about Guild's actions. I personally would not be remiss if I never saw him/her again on this forum, but that could be just me. I do think that, if they stay here as a moderator, Guild's outspoken nature should be curtailed. Maybe s/he is a great behind the scenes moderator, I don't know. But do we need an emissary of GBAtemp being on the frontlines with our members and insulting/bashing said members? I hardly think so. It not only lessens my opinion of Guild to see such actions, but my opinion of GBAtemp as a whole. Why would they not only allow this to continue, but seemingly reward it with important GBAtemp powers/status?

Ultimately, I think Guild is just downright rude, and seemingly oppressive of other members opinions. Especially pro-Nintendo opinions, on a website founded because of Nintendo and about Nintendo Co. and its products.

Hopefully this reaches the right audience, and hopefully I don't get too much flak for this. I love GBAtemp, very dearly. Note how I did not mention any specific examples by the way, and in fact I have never even commented to Guild or possibly even in the same thread as him/her afaik. This post was not born out of revenge or anything like that, it was born out of continued and annoyed disgust at his/her actions.

If I am correct I do not need to cite examples in this case. Maybe I am wrong, but I believe that this is not the first time Guild's actions have been brought to the moderators/sites attention. Frequent visitors to this site know what I am talking about, and I don't think I am at all alone with my opinion here. That being said, what must it take for action to be taken? How many complaints?

Does Guild's usefulness outstrip his/her polarizing and aggressive personality?

Annieone23
A concerned lurker/member.

EDIT: Guild isn't a mod, but a reporter. My point didn't relate to Moderation abuse, just the seeming approval of his/her actions as a member of the staff, no matter how minor. As far as the average user is concerned the GBAtemp hierarchy is a tad messy, not that it matters if it works.

Also feel free to disagree, I won't take it personally, nor should I. I just wanted to throw in my publicly discussable two cents, wanted or not.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 7, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Guild goes overboard sometimes, but he's not a bad guy overall. Though he does enjoy a little too much, shitting on threads about things he has absolutely no interest in. Which is kind of annoying.
> But who the hell am I to talk, i'm not exactly nice either.
> 
> There are far worse Bradxz members out there that are still around, I don't really see any reason to specifically pick on Guild.
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Just because one member got his jimmies rustled because I say a few things about Nintendo doesn't constitute that there's a site-wide issue or that the staff here are secretly giving me doggy treats for mauling members like a goddamn attack dog. Staff know what's right and wrong on GBAtemp, that's why they're staff. If you did the same, you'd be staff. Blunt but honest.


I've turned down a higher staff position before, and I stepped down from mag staff manually due to a lack of time.

But oh well, if staff is going to protect your trolling I guess there's not shit I can do to change it.



Hells Malice said:


> Oh and I feel obligated to say, I laugh every time Guild is mentioned as being 'staff' just because he just has a reporter title.


He's also immune to warns and has access to warn logs (at least, the second was true when I was mag staff on the old section).


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 7, 2012)

Something I deal with a lot on this forum is tempers (oh, that's a bad pun.) Some people are great members and help the site a lot, but they can be poked into a tantrum without much effort. Some members love to poke, and poke, and poke, so that an ordinarily mostly civil member gets their dander up and BECOMES a problem. This is happening right now, in this very thread.

Rydian, your complaint has been duly noted, even though you're not the OP, you've been quite vocal, and I think you've more than made your point. Guild, don't get your jimmies rustled, yes you are being attacked, but just let it lay, because the problem here, as usual is _escalation_.

Escalation pisses me off.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> I've turned down a higher staff position before, and I stepped down from mag staff manually due to a lack of time.
> 
> But oh well, if staff is going to protect your trolling I guess* there's not shit I can do to change it.*


Unless you re-consider turning down the position.
-Im not getting involved, just throwing that out there,


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 7, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Oh and I feel obligated to say, I laugh every time Guild is mentioned as being 'staff' just because he just has a reporter title.


Last time I checked, people who write front page news  for a site are staff. Weren't reporters once called Magazine Staff?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> I've turned down a higher staff position before, and I stepped down from mag staff manually due to a lack of time.
> 
> But oh well, if staff is going to protect your trolling I guess there's not shit I can do to change it.
> 
> He's also immune to warns and has access to warn logs (at least, the second was true when I was mag staff on the old section).


 
I don't have access to warn logs and no Mag Staffers have for a good long time. The new forum does put a "warn" option in news forums but I don't use it.

Pretty much the only things my position grants me access to post front page news and moderate news forums. But I don't moderate because I realize that my job isn't to moderate. Quite honestly the only thing that would really change with a removal of my position would be less news posted on the front page because that's literally all I do with it.

Also I'll restrain myself from posting exactly why you left the forum because that's a staff matter.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 7, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Last time I checked, people who write front page news for a site are staff. Weren't reporters once called Magazine Staff?


 
I've been on this site for...a while. I think i've read one front page news thing...like, last week...by accident. I was bored.

Anyway, if it can't ban me or delete my shit, it ain't a staff member. Not to me anyway. Das just my opinion.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> I've been on this site for...a while. I think i've read one front page news thing...like, last week...by accident. I was bored.
> 
> Anyway, if it can't ban me or delete my shit, it ain't a staff member. Not to me anyway. Das just my opinion.


 
It's not an opinion, it's fact. I'm not staff, I will say that multiple times. I don't perform staff roles, I perform Reporter roles. I don't remove your posts unless it's necessity (like a spambot or a warez link), I don't give you warns, I don't lock threads (unless they're duplicate threads).

Even if I'm staff I don't perform staff roles. If you're going to paint me as a power abuser you could at least get some facts. But if you did that you'd realize I'm not. Even on the times where some of my "moderation" has seemed "questionable" (such as locking a slew of threads for copy/pasting news articles), its been reinforced. In all honesty the only recent blunder I made was saying no Wii U rumors in the USN but I felt that it was honestly misunderstood as some type of anti-Nintendo thing and not just as crowd control for the amount of bogus and unfounded "news" we were posting.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> Rydian, your complaint has been duly noted, even though you're not the OP, you've been quite vocal, and I think you've more than made your point.


Yeah, I'm shutting up now, figured I've posted enough about it.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Also I'll restrain myself from posting exactly why you left the forum because that's a staff matter.


People who care likely already know about it since I posted publicly and all that jazz anyways.  I was mainly referring to why I decided to not be mag staff once the issue quieted down (since my initial request you're talking about was turned down so that I could take part in the discussion, since removing me would stop my ability to post/read it).


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> If I were emigre, I'd be disappointed that this thread isn't about me...


 
I don't know what you mean by that.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

I can't say I've ever found myself taking Guild seriously.  We've disagreed on an innumerable amount of topics over the past couple of years, hell, I think he's a dick.  But...I'm a dick too.  As are Hells Malice, emigre, machomuu, dickfour, ping, Rydian, Phoenix Goddess (okay, not really), Valwin, Devin, machomuu, Valwin, Bortz, DinohScene, AlanJohn, Gahars, Fear Zoa, machomuu, about 120.000 more members, and Valwin...

What's really disturbing to me is the fact that anyone takes anyone on the internet seriously enough that their mood can be affected IRL...

It's also disturbing to me that Rydian chose to address items that were previously addressed once the "opportunity" arose to attack the staff...


----------



## Devin (Nov 7, 2012)

^EDIT: Don't call me a dick, you dick.

I'll just throw this out here, and say Guild is Guild. I questioned a actual Moderator's position before (p1ngpong) but once I've read some of his posts elsewhere I can really see why he was choosen. However this is about Guild. If Guild posts the news, and throws in a little bit of bias without affecting the news then he's fine. Moderators, and Staff are chosen because they are believe to be the best people for the job. Whether or not people are deemed actual "Staff" is IMO based on power. Myself for instance, I write reviews and such on the Temp. That in no way I suppose helps the Temp directly, besides giving people something to read or a reason to come here I suppose. But Reporters report news, get things on the homepage where all members and guests alike will see it. So I consider everything above reviewers,(Well not 100% accurate because reviewers besides myself are ex-Staff and they have some powers left to them.) to be Staff.

Guild may be a troll, a somewhat funny one at that. But he's our troll.


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I can't say I've ever found myself taking Guild seriously. We've disagreed on an innumerable amount of topics over the past couple of years, hell, I think he's a dick. But...I'm a dick too. As are Hells Malice, emigre, machomuu, dickfour, ping, Rydian, Phoenix Goddess (okay, not really), Valwin, Devin, machomuu, Valwin, Bortz, DinohScene, AlanJohn, Gahars, Fear Zoa, machomuu, about 120.000 more members, and Valwin...


 
I suggest we ban all of them and create a more harmonious forum.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> I suggest we ban all of them and create a more harmonious forum.


 
Do you know how boring that would be? It'd be like Shangri-Blah in here.


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Do you know how boring that would be? It'd be like Shangri-Blah in here.


 
Nah, we'll just go join DS scene like all the other GBAtemp rejects.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> Nah, we'll just go join DS scene like all the other GBAtemp rejects.


 
Or create Guildtemp, which would be like GBAtemp but ruled by my iron fist.

Although if this thread is true then GBAtemp is already ruled by my iron fist.

Either way someone gets fisted.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 7, 2012)

Just FYI, on many sites reviewers and reporters are more important than common forum mods.


----------



## Devin (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Or create Guildtemp, which would be like GBAtemp but ruled by my iron fist.
> 
> Although if this thread is true then GBAtemp is already ruled by my iron fist.
> 
> Either way someone gets fisted.


 
I'm still voting for nGageTemp.net.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> I suggest we ban all of them and create a more harmonious forum.


This idea sits well with me. Let it be so.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Do you know how boring that would be? It'd be like Shangri-Blah in here.


All you need is Ice to make things fun


----------



## Annieone23 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all! I am a HUGE GBATemp fan. I may not post much, but I lurk like crazy. On here _every_ day, reading all the threads, for years now. Hope I don't offend anyone (too much) by posting this but... the moderator Guild McCommunist is a troll with a capital T. People are entitled to their opinion, just like I am to this one, but when it comes to her/his posts they are 90% of the time hate-mongering, member-bashing, and insipid anti-Nintendo posts.

People with all opinions, be it those who feel Nintendo has lost themselves amongst the crowd and those who adore Nintendo to this day or even the screwball Sony fanboy or Microsoft diehard, are welcome at GBAtemp. That much is agreed upon. Yet to claim that GBAtemp is not primarily a Nintendo-centric website, whose very roots arose out of (illegal) GBA rom sharing, would be ludicrous. That is also certain.

So everybody agrees this is a pro-Nintendo website, which aims to allow for civil fanboy's from other teams. So why do we have such an outspoken and ornery member of GBAtemp moderating important sections of the forum? It is one thing to have an opinion, but Guild McCommunist not only often inserts her/his opinion forcibly and unwarrantably into conversations, but said opinion touts an anti-Nintendo rhetoric. I feel like some potential discussion should be had, both behind closed doors and out in the forum as to Guild McCommunist's importance and affect within the community.

Putting aside his/her seemingly anti-Nintendo sentiments, his/her delivery of those opinions is imho detrimental to the community as a whole. Even if you think s/he is in the right, you cannot approve of the way she disregards and insults fellow forum users for their pro-Nintendo beliefs. Normally this would just constitute simple forum trolling, but I believe in this instance it goes beyond that. Guild is a forum moderator, s/he has a designated title, logo, and all the powers her/his status confer to him/her. S/he is a representative of GBAtemp. His/her opinions reflect upon GBAtemp, in a good or bad way. If other forum members see that the leaders of the site have such vitriolic opinions, than they will assume that is what this forum wants. People who love and adore Nintendo, who will camp out all night for the Wii U and salivate over the thought of a new LoZ, will be recalcitrant to post. People who see this forum bullying as par-the-course on GBAtemp and anti-Nintendo sentiments as approved of will be more encouraged to post. This not only creates, in my opinion, a more harmful environment but also changes GBAtemps dynamic. GBAtemp is always growing it seems, and always embracing new members/consoles/companies, but I don't think anyone of the old members wants to see this haven of Nintendo gaming and console discussion turn away from the company and products they love. Lets embrace the new, but not dilute our past! Guild is a harmful weed within the overall GBAtemp landscape, a troll whose bullying grows stronger and unfortunately legitimate due to his/her status on this site.

I understand that forum moderation is not only a thankless job, but an unpaid one at that. A job with potentially countless hours of work, and little to no reward. I understand that and I appreciate all the effort that goes into keeping GBAtemp humming. Thank you all!

That does not mean though that I will keep quiet about my opinion, or that I should. Just because Guild is a volunteer does not afford him/her the right to be abusive. No matter how passive-aggressive said abuse it. I want GBAtemp to grow, to flourish, and to always remain the bastion of questionable but knowledgeable Nintendo gaming that it has been and should continue to be. If this website dilutes too much, what would differentiate it from the countless other bland gaming blogs/forums out there? That hasn't happened yet, and probably won't happen, but it is still important food for thought as this site moves forward.

I don't particularly know what should ultimately be done about Guild's actions. I personally would not be remiss if I never saw him/her again on this forum, but that could be just me. I do think that, if they stay here as a moderator, Guild's outspoken nature should be curtailed. Maybe s/he is a great behind the scenes moderator, I don't know. But do we need an emissary of GBAtemp being on the frontlines with our members and insulting/bashing said members? I hardly think so. It not only lessens my opinion of Guild to see such actions, but my opinion of GBAtemp as a whole. Why would they not only allow this to continue, but seemingly reward it with important GBAtemp powers/status?

Ultimately, I think Guild is just downright rude, and seemingly oppressive of other members opinions. Especially pro-Nintendo opinions, on a website founded because of Nintendo and about Nintendo Co. and its products.

Hopefully this reaches the right audience, and hopefully I don't get too much flak for this. I love GBAtemp, very dearly. Note how I did not mention any specific examples by the way, and in fact I have never even commented to Guild or possibly even in the same thread as him/her afaik. This post was not born out of revenge or anything like that, it was born out of continued and annoyed disgust at his/her actions.

If I am correct I do not need to cite examples in this case. Maybe I am wrong, but I believe that this is not the first time Guild's actions have been brought to the moderators/sites attention. Frequent visitors to this site know what I am talking about, and I don't think I am at all alone with my opinion here. That being said, what must it take for action to be taken? How many complaints?

Does Guild's usefulness outstrip his/her polarizing and aggressive personality?

Annieone23
A concerned lurker/member.

EDIT: Guild isn't a mod, but a reporter. My point didn't relate to Moderation abuse, just the seeming approval of his/her actions as a member of the staff, no matter how minor. As far as the average user is concerned the GBAtemp hierarchy is a tad messy, not that it matters if it works.

Also feel free to disagree, I won't take it personally, nor should I. I just wanted to throw in my publicly discussable two cents, wanted or not.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Lol so the whole Asian, Japan, Korean hate is a big misunderstanding?
> 
> Yea troll harder, mate cause its idiotic to bash someone who is Asian for liking Asian stuff.


Quote some of his posts that actually are "racist".


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 7, 2012)

Asian =/= weaboo.

Guild hates weaboos. We all hate weaboos.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Asian =/= weaboo.
> 
> Guild hates weaboos. We all hate weaboos.


 
More specifically I hate Just Another Gamer for his terrible taste in just about everything.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Asian =/= weaboo.
> 
> Guild hates weaboos. We all hate weaboos.


 
I don't hate weeaboos... Some of my best friends are weeaboos.


Spoiler


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Asian =/= weaboo.
> 
> Guild hates weaboos. We all hate weaboos.


Dude guild says i'm a weeaboo for liking Asian stuff over the westernised stuff when I said countless times that i'm Asian, more specificity Vietnamese and I never even saw Japanese culture better than my own Viet one, yet alot of these arguments revolve around me being bashed for liking Asian things cause i'm Asian in the first bloody place. I like to see some logic behind this.


----------



## Eerpow (Nov 7, 2012)

I think he means how Guild usually dislike stuff like asian developers/anime/whatever...
But who cares, he isn't breaking any rules and he is allowed to express himself whether you agree with it or not. Seriously, people complaining about some of Guild's posts are coming off as even more annoying.
Personally I really don't see why people hate him so much because for every shit Guild post out there he always has like 10 good ones making up for it.
And I think that as a reporter he does a terrific job as he posts news relevant to the community's interest and not only his own as some people like to think. If he does his job well then why complain about his staff position?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 7, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> I think he means how Guild usually dislike stuff like asian developers/anime/whatever...
> But who cares, he isn't breaking any rules and he is allowed to express himself whether you agree with it or not. Seriously, people complaining about some of Guild's posts are coming off as even more annoying.
> Personally I really don't see why people hate him so much because for every shit Guild post out there he always has like 10 good ones making up for it.
> And I think that as a reporter he does a terrific job as he posts news relevant to the community's interest and not only his own as some people like to think. If he does his job well then why complain about his staff position?


You're likely not seeing a lot of his posts because they're being removed.  As in, wiped from the thread, without a placeholder "this post was removed by a mod".

At least two staff members have posted in here that they're aware of his behavior, so there's stuff going on, it just usually gets removed from a thread quickly so it doesn't derail _too hard_.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Dude guild says i'm a weeaboo for liking Asian stuff over the westernised stuff when I said countless times that i'm Asian, more specificity Vietnamese and I never even saw Japanese culture better than my own Viet one, yet alot of these arguments revolve around me being bashed for liking Asian things cause i'm Asian in the first bloody place. I like to see some logic behind this.


 
I forgot that the entirety of Japanese culture consists of video games, anime, and J-Pop. It'd be so incredibly close minded of me to assume that it doesn't.

I call you a weaboo because I think you have a shit taste in games. If I call you a chink or some other ethnic slur then you can call me racist.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> I think he means how Guild usually dislike stuff like asian developers/anime/whatever...
> But who cares, he isn't breaking any rules and he is allowed to express himself whether you agree with it or not. Seriously, people complaining about some of Guild's posts are coming off as even more annoying.
> Personally I really don't see why people hate him so much because for every shit Guild post out there he always has like 10 good ones making up for it.
> And I think that as a reporter he does a terrific job as he posts news relevant to the community's interest and not only his own as some people like to think. If he does his job well then why complain about his staff position?


I don't care what he likes or not, its when he openly bash people for liking it which is a problem for me plus being constantly trolled for liking Asian things and called a weeaboo hardly makes sense in the first place when I constantly point out that I am from Asia. 

The rest is usually posts in nintendo discussions although I gave up on those in the first place since soulx is much more of an ass than Guild when it comes to actual gaming discussions.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Dude guild says i'm a weeaboo for liking Asian stuff over the westernised stuff when I said countless times that i'm Asian, more specificity Vietnamese and I never even saw Japanese culture better than my own Viet one, yet alot of these arguments revolve around me being bashed for liking Asian things cause i'm Asian in the first bloody place. I like to see some logic behind this.


I always had the impression that a "weeaboo" was someone who was obsessed with Japanese stuff who wasn't Japanese and preferred it to their own culture (and if you say you don't prefer it to your Vietnamese culture than fair enough though).

Guild calling you that isn't being racist though.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> I don't care what he likes or not, its when he openly bash people for liking it which is a problem for me plus being constantly trolled for liking Asian things and called a weeaboo hardly makes sense in the first place when I constantly point out that I am from Asia.


 
Welp the race card got pulled looks like this argument lost credibility.


----------



## Coto (Nov 7, 2012)

Ignorance is bliss, fellas


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I always had the impression that a "weeaboo" was someone who was obsessed with Japanese stuff who wasn't Japanese and preferred it to their own culture (and if you say you don't prefer it to your Vietnamese culture than fair enough though).
> 
> Guild calling you that isn't being racist though.


I never said being called a weeaboo was racist, I just said its starting to really piss me off since it feels like i'm being trolled just because i'm Asian in the first place since I always found my Viet and other Asian cultures to be better than the western one, not on topic but Viet food is awesome....



Coto said:


> Ignorance is bliss, fellas


I can probably think of 10 situations that this will make things worse.


----------



## Eerpow (Nov 7, 2012)

Rydian said:


> You're likely not seeing a lot of his posts because they're being removed. As in, wiped from the thread, without a placeholder "this post was removed by a mod".
> 
> At least two staff members have posted in here that they're aware of his behavior, so there's stuff going on, it just usually gets removed from a thread quickly so it doesn't derail _too hard_.


I can only really comment on Guild while we still were on v3 as I haven't really been that active lately, so I'm basing what I know on that. Well hope he cools down then.



Just Another Gamer said:


> I don't care what he likes or not, its when he openly bash people for liking it which is a problem for me plus being constantly trolled for liking Asian things and called a weeaboo hardly makes sense in the first place when I constantly point out that I am from Asia.
> 
> The rest is usually posts in nintendo discussions although I gave up on those in the first place since soulx is much more of an ass than Guild when it comes to actual gaming discussions.


Yeah he does that and I find it annoying too, I just wanted to point out that you didn't mean that Guild was being racist as Hadrian interpreted it as.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> I never said being called a weeaboo was racist, I just said its starting to really piss me off since it feels like i'm being trolled just because i'm Asian in the first place since I always found my Viet and other Asian cultures to be better than the western one, not on topic but Viet food is awesome....


 
You don't know what the fuck racism is at all and I suggest you promptly leave this thread and hopefully this forum.

I know I'm being very abrasive here but I have zero tolerance to people openly bashing me and dubbing me "racist". You can call me a slew of other things but insulting my personal integrity is out of fucking bounds.


----------



## Issac (Nov 7, 2012)

I must honestly say, that I think Guild has gotten better. I used to really dislike you (sorry) but lately I've felt that... most of the things that got on my nerves are gone. Sure sometimes you ignore stuff that isn't helping your case in a discussion, but everyone does that to some extent. No biggie.

But yeah, this has all gotten out of proportion. I've learned how Guild's humor works, I didn't know before, and now I can see the difference when he's dicking around and when he's being a dick.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Yeah he does that and I find it annoying too, I just wanted to point out that you didn't mean that Guild was being racist as Hadrian interpreted it as.


Ah okay. No problem then.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 7, 2012)

Just realised I misunderstood what weeaboo meant all these time..... O__O *awkward*

And LOL I remember which thread JAG is referring to but in Guild's defense, I didn't think of it as being racist. Sure they were strong opinions, and I too share JAG's interest in that game.... I think. 

Darn I keep moving my mouse to the lower right corner whenever I wanna edit something. HAhahah the power of habit.


----------



## Engert (Nov 7, 2012)

This is why i like forums. It kind of takes the edge off when you are bored at work.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 7, 2012)

Stop giving the race card a bad name.


----------



## Annieone23 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all! I am a HUGE GBATemp fan. I may not post much, but I lurk like crazy. On here _every_ day, reading all the threads, for years now. Hope I don't offend anyone (too much) by posting this but... the moderator Guild McCommunist is a troll with a capital T. People are entitled to their opinion, just like I am to this one, but when it comes to her/his posts they are 90% of the time hate-mongering, member-bashing, and insipid anti-Nintendo posts.

People with all opinions, be it those who feel Nintendo has lost themselves amongst the crowd and those who adore Nintendo to this day or even the screwball Sony fanboy or Microsoft diehard, are welcome at GBAtemp. That much is agreed upon. Yet to claim that GBAtemp is not primarily a Nintendo-centric website, whose very roots arose out of (illegal) GBA rom sharing, would be ludicrous. That is also certain.

So everybody agrees this is a pro-Nintendo website, which aims to allow for civil fanboy's from other teams. So why do we have such an outspoken and ornery member of GBAtemp moderating important sections of the forum? It is one thing to have an opinion, but Guild McCommunist not only often inserts her/his opinion forcibly and unwarrantably into conversations, but said opinion touts an anti-Nintendo rhetoric. I feel like some potential discussion should be had, both behind closed doors and out in the forum as to Guild McCommunist's importance and affect within the community.

Putting aside his/her seemingly anti-Nintendo sentiments, his/her delivery of those opinions is imho detrimental to the community as a whole. Even if you think s/he is in the right, you cannot approve of the way she disregards and insults fellow forum users for their pro-Nintendo beliefs. Normally this would just constitute simple forum trolling, but I believe in this instance it goes beyond that. Guild is a forum moderator, s/he has a designated title, logo, and all the powers her/his status confer to him/her. S/he is a representative of GBAtemp. His/her opinions reflect upon GBAtemp, in a good or bad way. If other forum members see that the leaders of the site have such vitriolic opinions, than they will assume that is what this forum wants. People who love and adore Nintendo, who will camp out all night for the Wii U and salivate over the thought of a new LoZ, will be recalcitrant to post. People who see this forum bullying as par-the-course on GBAtemp and anti-Nintendo sentiments as approved of will be more encouraged to post. This not only creates, in my opinion, a more harmful environment but also changes GBAtemps dynamic. GBAtemp is always growing it seems, and always embracing new members/consoles/companies, but I don't think anyone of the old members wants to see this haven of Nintendo gaming and console discussion turn away from the company and products they love. Lets embrace the new, but not dilute our past! Guild is a harmful weed within the overall GBAtemp landscape, a troll whose bullying grows stronger and unfortunately legitimate due to his/her status on this site.

I understand that forum moderation is not only a thankless job, but an unpaid one at that. A job with potentially countless hours of work, and little to no reward. I understand that and I appreciate all the effort that goes into keeping GBAtemp humming. Thank you all!

That does not mean though that I will keep quiet about my opinion, or that I should. Just because Guild is a volunteer does not afford him/her the right to be abusive. No matter how passive-aggressive said abuse it. I want GBAtemp to grow, to flourish, and to always remain the bastion of questionable but knowledgeable Nintendo gaming that it has been and should continue to be. If this website dilutes too much, what would differentiate it from the countless other bland gaming blogs/forums out there? That hasn't happened yet, and probably won't happen, but it is still important food for thought as this site moves forward.

I don't particularly know what should ultimately be done about Guild's actions. I personally would not be remiss if I never saw him/her again on this forum, but that could be just me. I do think that, if they stay here as a moderator, Guild's outspoken nature should be curtailed. Maybe s/he is a great behind the scenes moderator, I don't know. But do we need an emissary of GBAtemp being on the frontlines with our members and insulting/bashing said members? I hardly think so. It not only lessens my opinion of Guild to see such actions, but my opinion of GBAtemp as a whole. Why would they not only allow this to continue, but seemingly reward it with important GBAtemp powers/status?

Ultimately, I think Guild is just downright rude, and seemingly oppressive of other members opinions. Especially pro-Nintendo opinions, on a website founded because of Nintendo and about Nintendo Co. and its products.

Hopefully this reaches the right audience, and hopefully I don't get too much flak for this. I love GBAtemp, very dearly. Note how I did not mention any specific examples by the way, and in fact I have never even commented to Guild or possibly even in the same thread as him/her afaik. This post was not born out of revenge or anything like that, it was born out of continued and annoyed disgust at his/her actions.

If I am correct I do not need to cite examples in this case. Maybe I am wrong, but I believe that this is not the first time Guild's actions have been brought to the moderators/sites attention. Frequent visitors to this site know what I am talking about, and I don't think I am at all alone with my opinion here. That being said, what must it take for action to be taken? How many complaints?

Does Guild's usefulness outstrip his/her polarizing and aggressive personality?

Annieone23
A concerned lurker/member.

EDIT: Guild isn't a mod, but a reporter. My point didn't relate to Moderation abuse, just the seeming approval of his/her actions as a member of the staff, no matter how minor. As far as the average user is concerned the GBAtemp hierarchy is a tad messy, not that it matters if it works.

Also feel free to disagree, I won't take it personally, nor should I. I just wanted to throw in my publicly discussable two cents, wanted or not.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> Just realised I misunderstood what weeaboo meant all these time..... O__O *awkward*
> 
> And LOL I remember which thread JAG is referring to but in Guild's defense, I didn't think of it as being racist. Sure they were strong opinions, and I too share JAG's interest in that game.... I think.


I never said it was racist but its annoying being Asian and get bashed just because you don't give a shit about western culture.


----------



## Unagi (Nov 7, 2012)

You guys HAVE to admit though, even though Guild is being bashed like crazy, the way he has handled it has been logically reasonable and civil. I'm indifferent to the guy, but his handling of this issue has been pretty good from what I have read.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 7, 2012)

Engert said:


> This is why i like forums. It kind of takes the edge off when you are bored at work.


But active discussions like these allows me to procrastinate for the upcoming do-or-die exams. Dammit need to focus and study TT^TT


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> I never said it was racist but its annoying being Asian and get bashed just because you don't give a shit about western culture.


 
I'm bashing you because your opinion is bad. You're the one inserting "I'M ASIAN SO IT'S RACIST."

That's not just playing the race card, that's removing every other card in your deck and only playing with the race card.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You don't know what the fuck racism is at all and I suggest you promptly leave this thread and hopefully this forum.
> 
> I know I'm being very abrasive here but I have zero tolerance to people openly bashing me and dubbing me "racist". You can call me a slew of other things but insulting my personal integrity is out of fucking bounds.


I never once said that you were racist. I just said its fucking annoying having you openly bash me just because I don't share your fucked up love for everything western otherwise I have never once said you were racist.



Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm bashing you because your opinion is bad. You're the one inserting "I'M ASIAN SO IT'S RACIST."
> 
> That's not just playing the race card, that's removing every other card in your deck and only playing with the race card.


Somehow you don't get it. I never accused you of being racist and it was a misunderstanding that was brought up by Hadrian. I have never once said its racist becuase i'm Asian but I have said its fucking stupid to call someone asian a weeaboo just because they don't love the americanzied bullshit as much as you do.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Dude guild says i'm a weeaboo for liking Asian stuff over the westernised stuff when I said countless times that i'm Asian, more specificity Vietnamese and I never even saw Japanese culture better than my own Viet one, yet alot of these arguments revolve around me being bashed for liking Asian things cause i'm Asian in the first bloody place. I like to see some logic behind this.


 
You're not Asian.  You're Australian...


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Nov 7, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> You're not Asian. You're Australian...


I was born in Vietnam and moved to Australia with my family.


----------



## Unagi (Nov 7, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> You're not Asian. You're Australian...


I know a lot of people that are Asians that are living in foreign countries. Asians in Australia are actually pretty common.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 7, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> You're not Asian. You're Australian...


When he says Asian, he is referring to his ethnicity. While being Aussie is his nationality.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 7, 2012)

I think this has gone on long enough. As said before, the Staff team are entirely aware of Guild's behavior, *and that is in no way an endorsement of said behavior.*

Bashing Guild publicly in this thread is NOT how you take care of things. That goes for everyone, not just OP. And that applies to everyone, not just Guild. 

If you have a problem with a member of the site, even Staff, you PM another member of the staff team, and address the issue.

It may not look like much is being done, but 90% of what goes on behind the scenes is completely invisible to the average member.

So, please do not mistake lack of visible activity as sign of apathy. We do care, and we do address every issue individually and with great scrutiny.


----------

